# boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!



## HD4ever (17. Juni 2005)

moin alle zusammen !!!!    #h
 hätte ja eigendlich mal Lust gegen Ende Juli ne kleine Nordseeausfahrt zum *Makrelenangeln* zu machen !  |bla:
 Bietet sich wohl ein Kutter von Büsum aus an ...
 besteht da evtl seitens anderer boardies auch Interesse dran ????
 dann ließe sich da im Vorwege ja was organisieren ... :q 
 Am besten wohl einen Samstag ?! sage einfach nun mal den *30.07.   !!!!!
*falls von mehreren grundsätzlich Interesse besteht kann ich ja mal anfangen Infos einzuholen.....
entweder PN oder ---> * HD4ever@web.de*


----------



## GoliaTH (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Top Idee. Hab ich noch nie gemacht. Mal gucken obs passt an dem Tag.


----------



## HD4ever (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

hab grad noch nen *anderen* Thread gefunden....da gehts um den 24.07.
vielleicht sind da ja auch noch Plätze frei.... #h


----------



## sunny (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Dasch ja man ne schöne Idee. 

Aber am 30.07. kann ich auf keinen Fall. Am 01.08. fliege ich nämlich nach Malta  :z und das wird mir dann zu eng.

sunny #h


----------



## HD4ever (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

so Männers !!!!!
*Nägel mit Köpfe.....* :q:q:q
habe gerade bei der Blauort angefragt.....
Problem ist das gerade die Wochenenden schon teilweise 6 Monate im vorraus ausgebucht sind...... |uhoh:
und mit 50 Mann ist der Kutter dann auch voll ausgebucht !!!  |uhoh:
in der Woche geht noch was kurzfristig....
am *Donnerstag den 28.07.* ist noch reichlich Platz !!!!!
ansonsten *Sonntag den 31.07.* hab ich die letzten 10 Plätze mal reserviert !!!
(bis Sonntag frei gehalten)
abzüglich mir + H@mburg --> *8 frei* !!!!  
Preise 32 € - Abfahrt gegen 07.00 - Rückkehr gegen 16-17 Uhr
weitere Infos *hier *!  :q   wer will mit ??????


----------



## detlefb (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Moin Harley-Driver, #h 

das geht weder am 24.7, 28.7, noch am 31.7 , genau in der Zeit mache ich den Walchensee unsicher  :g


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Auch wenn ich schon am 24.7 fahre,sage ich ,mal für 2 Personen zu!!!!!


----------



## HD4ever (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn ich schon am 24.7 fahre,sage ich ,mal für 2 Personen zu!!!!!



also : H@mburg, Dorsch88+Anhang,meiner einer .... :q
*= noch 6 weitere frei !!!*


----------



## Wulli (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Moin!


Dann halt`mir bitte auch einen Platz frei#6 !! Vielleicht kommt noch ein Kumpel mit, weiß ich aber erst morgen! 

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## HD4ever (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

noch 5 !!!  (bzw. 4) ....


----------



## Reppi (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Na das Spektakel werde ich mir dann anschauen, wenn ihr reinkommt.....
Kann ja mal sehen, ob ich Euch im Vorwege mit Fangmeldungen füttern kann.....
Gruß Uwe


----------



## oh-nemo (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Manno,das fällt genau in meinen Sommerurlaub.
Wird wohl nix.


----------



## HD4ever (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Manno,das fällt genau in meinen Sommerurlaub.
> Wird wohl nix.



schade....na ja - nächstes mal !!!  :m


----------



## Stingray (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Moin Jörg

Da ich immer schon mal auf Makrele gehen wollte, melde ich mich hier mit an.
31.07 währe mir lieber. Aber 28.07 ginge auch. Kostet mich nur ein schwer erarbeiteten Gleittag:c . 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

ist der termin jetzt fakt und sind meine 2plätze reserviert?


----------



## richi (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Moin,Moin  |wavey:
@HD4ever: Sehr schön, hast ja gut super gemacht.
nur ich kann heuch,ein Dickes petri Heil  wünchen.
bin ja leider nicht hier, nicht in deutschland, Ich hoffe das ihr 
ein schönes wetter,und gute fang habt      :l
  :k:k

Berichte uns, schlieslich wollen wir (ich) wass hören über eure boardie treffen
alles gute, wird schon wass werden.#6
PETRI  HEIL......  #h


----------



## HD4ever (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> ist der termin jetzt fakt und sind meine 2plätze reserviert?



klar !
geht los am Sonntag den  *31.07. *!  
hab die 10 Plätze bis Sonntag reserviert und rufe morgen an ob ich alle, bzw. wie viele ich davon nehme !

H@mburg, Dorsch88+Anhang,Stingray, Wulli, meiner einer = *noch 4 Plätze frei  #6
*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

wo haste denn die plätze ergattern können??Seite,Heck,Buck???


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Wieviele Plätze,hast Du denn nun noch frei???



Ich würde gern noch 2!!! Plätze nehmen:g 

Ok--sage bitte bescheid,ob Du noch Plätze frei hast!!!


----------



## Dieter1944 (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Hallo!

 @HD4ever:Schade, aber da bin ich wohl urlaubsmäßig weg. Genau weiß ichs noch nicht, aber darum kann ich nicht zusagen.

Schönes Wochenede Dieter


----------



## Stingray (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Moin Moin 

Wie sieht es denn mit Fahrgemeinschaften aus?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Hallo HD!

Kannst Du mir bis Montag einen Platz freihalten? Ich müsste da erst nochmal checken was mein Boss dazu sagt....


----------



## HD4ever (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

letzter Stand war noch 4 Plätze frei....
wenn keine anderen mehr wollen kann die natürlich sonst wer haben !!!!
Also kein Problem wenn du noch 2 weitere mitbringst !!!
Mhm - kann ich versuchen - werde dann wie gesagt morgen nachmittag bei der Blauort anrufen und die Personen zahl durchgeben.....
muß mich ja outen das ich nicht gefragt habe *wo *die Plätze sind  #c:c
als ich das vor Jahren das letzte mal gemacht hatte war das noch das diejenigen die besten Plätze bekamen welche zuerst an Bord waren....
Kann ja mal erkundne ob am BUg/Heck noch was frei war...aber befürchte ja da das die letzten Plätze waren....eher nicht 

Klar Fahrgemeinschaft macht Sinn !
Hatte vor mal irgendeinen Parkplatz an der A23 rauszusuchen wo man sich vorher trifft ... können wir ja noch absprechen ! #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Also hast Du für mich 4Plätze reserviert-oder???


----------



## HD4ever (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> Also hast Du für mich 4Plätze reserviert-oder???



Ja, hast nun *4 *Plätze !!!!
*2 sind noch frei !!!!
*@ Wulli : was ist mit deinem Kumpel ??? 
Kommt er mit oder du nun alleine ?????


----------



## HD4ever (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

sooo ... die 8 Plätze hab ich zugesagt !!!
die anderen 2 werden noch offen gehalten ! #6
wer also noch mit will ---> Bescheid !!! |supergri
Heck war natürlich nix mehr frei .... der Bug schon....
was meint ihr ?
alle zusammen vorn im Bug ?
Oder eher nicht ? oder doch ?!
was sagen die erfahrenen Makrelenspezies ???


----------



## Wulli (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, hast nun *4 *Plätze !!!!
> *2 sind noch frei !!!!
> *@ Wulli : was ist mit deinem Kumpel ???
> Kommt er mit oder du nun alleine ?????



Moin,

mein Kumpel hat keine Zeit! Also für mich nur einen Platz!

Ich würde schon dafür plädieren, dass wir alle zusammen im Bug sind. Wenn der Kpt. das macht, wäre es doch gut.

Fahrgemeinschaft macht auf jeden Fall Sinn. Viele kommen ja aus Hamburg. Meine Wenigkeit wohnt in Hamburg-Duvenstedt. 
Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall als Fahrer zur Verfügung stellen. Da ich einen BMW Kombi habe kann ich auf jeden Fall drei Personen mitnehmen. Mit Angelkram sollte das passen. Zu Fünft wird eng.

Aber Genaueres können wir ja dann noch besprechen.


----------



## Stingray (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Kenn mich zwar nicht aus beim Makrelenangeln, aber Bug ist doch OK.

@ Wulli

Dann melde ich mich schon mal bei Dir zum mitfahren an |supergri . Treffpunkt können wir ja noch aus machen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## HD4ever (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Alles Klar !!!
Die letzten 2 Plätze gehen an boardie Jigrunner + "Anhang"  !!!    :m
somit sind wir 10 Leute und werden dann alle zusammen den Bug in Beschlag nehmen !!!
Läßt sich dann ja auch gleich viel besser quatschen ...   |supergri
am besten vorher nochmal irgendwo eine Treffpunkt absprechen für evtl. Fahrgemeinschaften !
Jemand ne Idee ? P&R Platz da irgendwo ?


----------



## Wulli (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Kenn mich zwar nicht aus beim Makrelenangeln, aber Bug ist doch OK.
> 
> @ Wulli
> 
> ...


 
Moin, moin

geht klar, Thomas! Also wären bei mir im Auto noch 2 Plätze zu vergeben. Bitte anmelden!

Was ist denn so mit Ausrüstung? Ich fahre nämlich das erste Mal zum Makrelenangeln. Was braucht man denn da so?


Gruß
Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Jo Bug ist gut..........


ZUR Ausrüstung:

Rute (alter knüppel langt)2,40-3,00m Wurfgewicht  ab 150g
Schnur 40mm MONOFIELE
Makrelenvofächer(WEIß)
Pilker oder Bleie 120-200g
Rehlingshalter,Kühlbox,Schere und sonst das übliche.......


----------



## HD4ever (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

grad nochmal angerufen -> 10 Plätze vorn im Bug ! :m


----------



## Torskfisk (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

@ Dorsch888
Bei den Vorfächern würde ich ruhig mehr Auswahl mitnehmen, rot/glitter, gelb/orange und nicht zu vergessen grün. Vor zwei jahren wollten die nur grün warum auch immer.
Und denk dran, es geht am 31. los *nicht am 30.*
@ all
Ansonsten euch allen viel Spaß, vielleicht bin ich nächstes Mal dabei, aber ich bin an dem Tag ca. 1.000km nördlicher auf der Nordsee, vielleicht auch mit Makrelen?


----------



## Tyron (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Wünsch euch auch viel Spaß Jungs. Auch ich bin zur gleichen Zeit in Norge - Bomlö ruft! Schaun wir mal, wer mehr makrelen überlisten kann...


----------



## H@MBURG (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Jörg du alter Kinderschreck :c 

mit dem 31 ten geht ja klar aber wann bissu wieder hin HH ?;+ 
Wir müssen ja DRINGEND nochmal unsere Zanderfangkünste TESTEN !#: 

Oki Jörg wir schnacken Morgen nochmal |wavey: 
PS: Sorry , habe ich vergessen : Hallo an ALLE die am 31 ten mit dabei sind ..:m   
so muss jetzt noch schnell was ESSEN ..


----------



## HD4ever (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

klar machen wir !!!
in der Zwischenzeit werd ich nochmal versuchen meinen bisherigen Welsrekord am Rhein zu toppen ....   |bla:  ( gestern 1. Wels mit 40cm )


----------



## HD4ever (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

unsere Fahrgemeinschaft ist mit 4 Personen schon komplett ....
irgendwo treffen an der A23 oder dann morgends am Kutter ????
Abfahrt 07:00 Uhr - da Plätze reserviert sind denke ich 06:30 Uhr ne gute Zeit sein müßte ....


----------



## Stingray (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> unsere Fahrgemeinschaft ist mit 4 Personen schon komplett ....
> irgendwo treffen an der A23 oder dann morgends am Kutter ????
> Abfahrt 07:00 Uhr - da Plätze reserviert sind denke ich 06:30 Uhr ne gute Zeit sein müßte ....


 
6:30 Uhr am Kutter !?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Wir sollten Kolone fahren.Denn wer sich im Büsumer Hafen net auskennt,findet das nie!!!!!!!!!!


Ich sage mal --5-15Uhr treffen irgendwo Aufahrt Bahrenfeld oder Stellingen!!!

Normalerweise fahren wir dann 1,5Stunden gemütlich hoch!!
Unser Auto ist mit 4Leutchen auch voll!!!!


Mfg. Stefan#h #h #h


----------



## HD4ever (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

würde vorschlagen den 1. Parkplatz, Raststätte, Abfahrt auf der A23 ...
die anderen kommen ja aus Harburg hoch ... liegt dann auf dem Weg....
so gegen 05:00 Uhr ....   in aller frische ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







---------------------------------------------------------------------------
noch was anderes .... war ich doch gestern beim Angeldealer in Heidesheim 600 Km vonner Küste entfernt und hab ordentlich Makrelenvorfächer im Angebot gekauft ...  |supergri
lauter bunte Dinger weiß, silber, bunt, Federn .... ich glaub 5 verschiedene 
alles je 1 EUR only ...... 
brauch noch jmd. welche ?


----------



## Stingray (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sollten Kolone fahren.Denn wer sich im Büsumer Hafen net auskennt,findet das nie!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ich sage mal --5-15Uhr treffen irgendwo Aufahrt Bahrenfeld oder Stellingen!!!
> ...


 
Stellingen würde mir am besten passen. Auf dem Parkplatz von Makromarkt ??? Sind ja genug Parkplätze vorhanden. Und wird wohl jeder kennen !?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## HD4ever (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Sind ja genug Parkplätze vorhanden.



um die Zeit bestimmt !!!    |supergri
von mir aus wohl kein Problem !


----------



## Reppi (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*



> Wir sollten Kolone fahren.Denn wer sich im Büsumer Hafen net auskennt,findet das nie!!!!!!!!!!


Büsum-Ortschild - dem Verlauf der Straße folgen ( links am Aldi vorbei) und dann immer gerade aus..........bis ihr ins Hafenbecken plumpst....

Und nehmt genug Kühlaggregate mit; habe vor 2 Jahren jemanden gesehen, der sein 150 Mali´s in ne Plastiktüte geschmissen hat #q , die konnte er zu hause wegschmeissen !
Also viel Spass !
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Bin auch für den Parkplatz in Stellingen(Makro-Markt)


----------



## Wulli (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> unsere Fahrgemeinschaft ist mit 4 Personen schon komplett ....
> irgendwo treffen an der A23 oder dann morgends am Kutter ????
> Abfahrt 07:00 Uhr - da Plätze reserviert sind denke ich 06:30 Uhr ne gute Zeit sein müßte ....


 
Moin!
Bei mir im Auto sind noch zwei Plätze zu vergeben! Wenn also noch Bedarf ist...

Von mir aus können wir uns in Stellingen am Makromarkt treffen. Aber das können wir ja noch klären. Ist ja noch ein bischen Zeit...

Bis dann

Wulli


----------



## H@MBURG (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

um 5:15 treffen ? boah #q  HD dann bissu ja schon um halb bei mir oder ?;+ 

wer kommt denn aus der rahlstedter ecke ?;+   keiner ?:c 

Oh, Oh......jörgi   ....ich brauche noch 2 Platze !!!!!|wavey: |wavey: !!!!!!
kannste mal fragen ob das klappen tut....;+ 
viel spass noch in mainz !
by by axel#h


----------



## H@MBURG (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

upssss|supergri  meinte natürlich PLÄTZE  und  nicht PLATZE...#d


----------



## HD4ever (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*



			
				H@MBURG schrieb:
			
		

> wer kommt denn aus der rahlstedter ecke ?;+   keiner ?:c
> Oh, Oh......jörgi   ....ich brauche noch 2 Platze !!!!!|wavey: |wavey: !!!!!!



schon alles läääängst organisiert !!  |supergri|supergri|supergri  :m
sind zu 4 - ein weiterer aus Rahlstedt und Jigrunner aus Barmbeck
ja - ca 04:30 Uhr 
wer will freiwillig fahren ???  klar bei Kostenbeteiligung :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

grrrrrrrrr ich bin auch der Fahrer#q 


Mal ne andere Sache--Hat jemand die Möglichkeit unsere Fische zu räuchern???

Hat jemand nen Garten mit Räucherofen??

Wenn ja,dann könnte man doch den drauffolgenden Samstag dann nen kl. Räucherfest machen(kosten werden natürlich geteilt)


Was meint Ihr -Gute Idee????


----------



## HD4ever (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand nen Garten mit Räucherofen??
> Wenn ja,dann könnte man doch den drauffolgenden Samstag dann nen kl. Räucherfest machen(kosten werden natürlich geteilt)



das ist der Hauptgrund warum ich zum Makrelenangeln wollte ....    |supergri
hab nur einen kleinen Garten und mir über ebay einen noch jungfräulichen Tischräucherofen zugelegt :m    hier -> 30€ only 
das geht wohl wesentlich fixer, mit büschn weniger Rauch und idiotensicher leckere Fische .....
muß ich ja dann unbedingt bald ausprobieren ......


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> das ist der Hauptgrund warum ich zum Makrelenangeln wollte .... |supergri
> hab nur einen kleinen Garten und mir über ebay einen noch jungfräulichen Tischräucherofen zugelegt :m hier -> 30€ only
> das geht wohl wesentlich fixer, mit büschn weniger Rauch und idiotensicher leckere Fische .....
> muß ich ja dann unbedingt bald ausprobieren ......


 
Und könnten wir das bei Dir dann veranstalten???

Also sonst könnte ich nen Garten zur verfügung stellen--habe aber weder Ahnung vom Räuchern noch ne Räuchertonne..........|uhoh:


----------



## HD4ever (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

könnte gehen ..... allerdings wird sich der Tischräucherofen wohl nicht eignen um viel auf einmal zu räuchern .... da passen so max. 8 Stück rein denke ich.
hatte mal ne schöne selbstgebaute Räuchertonne - da hatten mal locker 30-40 Makrelen reingepasst ...
mit dem Tischräucherofen geht das halt wohl nur portionsweise.....
können wir sicherlich bei uns mal in Angriff nehmen - aber um da ne große Räuchertonne hinzustellen ohne die Nachbarn zu sehr zu belästigen ist es wohl zu klein .....  |uhoh:
es sei denn wir haben genug Makrelen das ich evtl. die Nachbarschaft damit besänftigen könnte ...  |kopfkrat  ... aber fehlt immer noch ne "richtige" Räuchertonne für die Massenabfertigung #c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> könnte gehen ..... allerdings wird sich der Tischräucherofen wohl nicht eignen um viel auf einmal zu räuchern .... da passen so max. 8 Stück rein denke ich.
> hatte mal ne schöne selbstgebaute Räuchertonne - da hatten mal locker 30-40 Makrelen reingepasst ...
> mit dem Tischräucherofen geht das halt wohl nur portionsweise.....
> können wir sicherlich bei uns mal in Angriff nehmen - aber um da ne große Räuchertonne hinzustellen ohne die Nachbarn zu sehr zu belästigen ist es wohl zu klein ..... |uhoh:
> es sei denn wir haben genug Makrelen das ich evtl. die Nachbarschaft damit besänftigen könnte ... |kopfkrat ... aber fehlt immer noch ne "richtige" Räuchertonne für die Massenabfertigung #c


 
Tja,vieleicht hat ja von den anderen einer ne vernünftige große R-tonne.......---garten würde ich sonst auch zur verfügung stellen:m


----------



## HD4ever (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja,vieleicht hat ja von den anderen einer ne vernünftige große R-tonne.......---garten würde ich sonst auch zur verfügung stellen:m


gucken wir erstmal wieviel Makrelen wir erbeuten können ...  |supergri
dann machn wir uns Gedanken wegen dem Rest ..... |supergri :m
ne Räuchertonne können wir uns zur Not schnell und billig ausm alten Ölfaß o.ä. basteln .... ein wenig Räuchererfahrung bring ich dann mit ... |bla:
ist nicht soooo schwer wie es sich anhört !


----------



## Wulli (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> gucken wir erstmal wieviel Makrelen wir erbeuten können ... |supergri
> dann machn wir uns Gedanken wegen dem Rest ..... |supergri :m
> ne Räuchertonne können wir uns zur Not schnell und billig ausm alten Ölfaß o.ä. basteln .... ein wenig Räuchererfahrung bring ich dann mit ... |bla:
> ist nicht soooo schwer wie es sich anhört !


 
Das denke ich auch. Ertmal müssen wir die Kisten füllen, dann können wir uns über den Rest gedanken machen. Falls nix gefangen wird ist die Enttäuschung nicht ganz so groß...

Wie sieht es eigentlich bei schlecht Wetter aus? Ich meine natürlich nicht Regen, der ist mir ziemlich egal, ich meine Sturm bzw. Starkwind. Wir die Tour dann abgesagt? Ich will ja nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen, aber es soll ja schon mal vorgekommen sein, dass es im Juli sehr windig war....


Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Falls Wind ist ruft einer Samstagabend (ab 19uhr)beim Kapitän an und dann machen wir Telefonkette--oder??


----------



## Stingray (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

@ Alle

Habe auch nur ein bis jetzt unbenutzten Tischräucherofen.
Aber meint Ihr da kommen wir mit aus ? Bei 500 Makrelen pro Person :q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Der Trick beim Makrelenangeln ist doch rechtzeitig aufzuhören|supergri 


Bei ZAHL 50 ist schluss:m


----------



## Tyron (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Moin Jungs

Ich war gestern in Büsum - aber leider nicht zum Angeln, sondern zum Wattwandern mit meinem Jahrgang. Hab die Kehrheim und die Blauort auch nur wieder nachmittags reinkommen sehen. Direkt am Kutter war ich dann aus Zeitgründen leider auch nicht mehr.
Naja, hat auf jeden Fall ordentlich gepustet im Watt... 
Zieht euch bloß wat Warmes an! Hier, in Segeberg warens so 30 Grad und dort schäzungsweise 8-10, durch den scheiß Wind halt!
Wollt ich nur mal eben loswerden...


----------



## HD4ever (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Aber meint Ihr da kommen wir mit aus ? Bei 500 Makrelen pro Person :q .



soooo wenig nur ????    |supergri|supergri|supergri
nee - ganz im Ernst ... habe das vor 4-5 Jahren mal gemacht .... den ganzen Tag rumgefahren .... und mit ca. 30-40 Anglern *2 (!) *Makrelen an Bord !!!!
also mach ich mir darum weniger Gedanken  
15-20 Stück reichen mir schon für 2-3 mal räuchern mitn Tischräucherofen ... |bla:
denke ich auch - kurz vorher mal die Wetterlage beobachten und im Zweifelsfall mal in Büsum anklingeln ....


----------



## Stingray (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

50ig ist bei mir auch Max. Wenn es gut läuft. Und das ist ja schon reichlich. Bei 20ig bin ich richtig zufrieden. Und bei 0, haben wir bestimmt ein lustigen Tag gehabt :q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## HD4ever (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

das auf jeden Fall !!!    |supergri   :m
mal gucken was das für nen fun macht ....
eventuell muß sowas ja noch mal längerfristig organisiert werden mit Platz für einige boardis mehr ...
hätten bestimmt noch einige mehr als 10 zusammen bekommen !!!!   |bla:
vielleicht nochmal im September nach der Urlaubszeit oder so ... 
werden die tour dann mal mit ein paar schönen pics unterlegen ...   :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

September ist die Makrelenzeit vorbei!!!!



Ich mache jedes Jahr ne Privattour un buche die Blauort--Das ist besser als nur mit sooo wenigen...

Außerdem muß man dann nur 40Leutchen sein.....sonst sind immer 50 an Bord

Dieses Jahr fahren wir am 24.7

Ich mache dann immer gleich nen Termin fürs nächste Jahr.

Ich stelle das dann mal ins Board rein-oki

Aber wartet net so lange mit der Anmeldung,denn auch wenn Ihr es net glaubt-die Tour ist spätestens im September dann ausgebucht,da wir schon ne eingefleischte Gruppe von ca. 25sind!!!

Aber wer möchte,kann gerne mitfahren.

bye Jonas


----------



## HD4ever (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Jahr fahren wir am 24.7



ach deshalb war am 24.07. nix mehr frei .....    |uhoh:   :q
hatte ja wegen dem Tag auch angefragt 
ja der Gedanke einer Vollcharter ist mir auch schon gekommen .... sollten doch genug Leute hier im AB zusammenkommen ....
sag rechtzeitig Bescheid ! :m


----------



## H@MBURG (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Moinsen an ALLE|wavey: 

HD soll ich nun fahren ? wäre kein Problem hole dann erst DICH dann den 2 ten Rahlstedter und zu LETZT   den Barmbeker !?;+   ich kriege sie alle ....... 

Oder wollen wir uns bei mir treffen ?;+ 

und wir müssen auch nochmal los wegen 40 mono !|krach: 

scheunen gruß an alle frischluftarbeiterund nicht (ächz9im bürohocker..(schwitz).......
Axel


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> ach deshalb war am 24.07. nix mehr frei ..... |uhoh: :q
> hatte ja wegen dem Tag auch angefragt
> ja der Gedanke einer Vollcharter ist mir auch schon gekommen .... sollten doch genug Leute hier im AB zusammenkommen ....
> sag rechtzeitig Bescheid ! :m


 

Jo bekommen wir zusammen!!"0Leutchen bringe ich immer ,die restlichen sollten doch schnell gefunden sein-oder..........;+


----------



## HD4ever (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo bekommen wir zusammen!!"0Leutchen bringe ich immer ,die restlichen sollten doch schnell gefunden sein-oder..........;+



0Leutchen sind ja nicht soviele ....   |supergri|supergri|supergri
klar - 4 Wochen vorher ankündigen, dann sammeln wir sie alle ein !!!! :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

looooooooooool|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri 


meinte natürlich 20Leutchen......................:m


----------



## H@MBURG (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

kann hier mal jemand mit mir "reden"..........:c 
fühle mich leicht vernachlässigt .....#c 

erst meine frau  und ihr.........#d :c


----------



## HD4ever (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*



			
				H@MBURG schrieb:
			
		

> erst meine frau  und ihr.........#d



|supergri|supergri|supergri.........
kennst du doch also !!!!   :m
Makrelenpaternosters hab ich schon oganisiert für dich .... den Rest sammeln wir auch noch zusammen ---- sooo viel brauchen wir ja nicht für den trip


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*



			
				H@MBURG schrieb:
			
		

> kann hier mal jemand mit mir "reden"..........:c
> fühle mich leicht vernachlässigt .....#c
> 
> erst meine frau und ihr.........#d :c


 
Was kann ich denn für Dich tun;+ ;+ ;+ 


Möchtest Du auf nen Arm:l :l :l 


Nee im ernst,was los--habe ich was übersehen??????


----------



## H@MBURG (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

@dorsch888   nee..nee  war nur nen Scherz 
aber hat zumindest geklappt :m 

bist du der zweite aus rahlstedt ?;+


----------



## HD4ever (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*



			
				H@MBURG schrieb:
			
		

> bist du der zweite aus rahlstedt ?;+



nöö.... Harburg ....
Jigrunners Kumpel kommt aus Rahlstedt .... er selber Barmbek
werden wir dann schon kurz vorher mal genauer absprechen |bla:


----------



## H@MBURG (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

HD  Mon Moin  

was du machen heute ;+ 

ich bin mit rico  heute und morgen abend alleine :c 

willste mit junior zu mir kommen ;+ 

oder wir machen samstag was #c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Ich habe noch 5Plätze frei am 24.7.05

Wer möchte noch mit zum Makrelenangeln??

Wo:Büsum

Treffe:6-45uhr auf der Blauort

Preis: 35Euronen (2Euro davon für Preise!!)

Wer Lust hat,bitte melden per Pn oder unter 040--773025 (Angelladen)

bis denne jonas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Keiner Zeit oder Lust???????????;+ ;+ ;+ ;+


----------



## H@MBURG (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

LUST ja |laola: aber

ZEIT leider nicht:c :c :c :c :c 

schade....


----------



## cockatrice77 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Moin Dorsch888, #h 

hast du noch Plätze frei und nehmt ihr auch einen Kutteranfänger mit? Angeln tu ich zwar schon seit fünf-sechs Jahren, aber eine Kuttertour habe ich noch nicht gemacht. Ich hätte aber wirklich Lust, da ich von meiner Freundin einen Gutschein über eine Tour zum Geburtstag bekommen habe. Wir waren eh gerade auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Termin auf Makrelen von Büsum aus. Also, wenn ihr auch einen Kutter-Newbie mitnehmt, dann wäre ich gerne dabei. Auch meine Freundin würde gerne mitkommen, da es ja ein Geburtstagsgeschenk von ihr war. Sie angelt allerdings nicht und möchte nur einen netten Tag auf See verbringen. Wäre das ok für euch? Wenn ja, dann würde ich zwei Plätze nehmen. 
Petri
Christian


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

jo, sind sogar noch 5 plätze frei.............


wenn du 2 haben möchtest,dann melde dich


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

So, 3Plätze sind für den 24-7-05 noch frei!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HD4ever (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> So, 3Plätze sind für den 24-7-05 noch frei!!!!!!!!!!



mach doch nen eigenen Thread auf dafür ?!?!
das wird bestimmt eher gelesen denke ich .... ?!  |kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

So, die restlichen Plätze für den 24.7 sind alle weg!!!!!!


----------



## Reppi (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Jungs nehmt genügend Kühltaschen mit....
Teiweise fahren sie erst um 09:00 raus um dann gegen 14:00 "überfüllt" wieder reinzukommen.....  
Es läuft wohl sehr guuut.


----------



## HD4ever (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Es läuft wohl sehr guuut.



das hört sich doch schon mal klasse an   !!!   |bla: |supergri


----------



## Stingray (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Moin Moin


Habt Ihr, für den Notfall für mich das eine oder andere Blei zwischen 200 un 250 Gramm ? Habe bis jetzt nur Bleie bis 180 Gramm bekommen. Und für meine 400 - 700 Gramm Norge Bleie taugt nur meine Ultimate hardcoe 30Lbs. Und die ist doch ein wenig zu heftig :q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## HD4ever (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

zur Not erschlägst du die Makrelen halt mit den 700 Gramm Bomben ! :q:m
Ich hab mir Brandungsbleie von cs 120 - 200 Gramm besorgt ...
denke die funzen bestimmt ....
falls du unbedingt noch welche brauchst kann ich dir sinst auch noch einige holen - im Angelladen um die Ecke hier liegen die zuhauf rum ...


----------



## Stingray (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> zur Not erschlägst du die Makrelen halt mit den 700 Gramm Bomben ! :q:m
> Ich hab mir Brandungsbleie von cs 120 - 200 Gramm besorgt ...
> denke die funzen bestimmt ....
> falls du unbedingt noch welche brauchst kann ich dir sinst auch noch einige holen - im Angelladen um die Ecke hier liegen die zuhauf rum ...


 
Ja die 700 Gramm haben schon was :q . Wenn ich keine mehr bekomme sage ich Dir noch Bescheit. Habe bis jetzt 120- 180 Gramm.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Alexander (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

hi

wenn ihr die schiffe rausgefunden habt dann schreibt sie bitte rein und den inhaber mit telefonummer, weil ich möchte auch hochseeangeln gehen. Mit meiner Familie werde ich in nem anderen ort urlaub machen.


----------



## HD4ever (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*



			
				Alexander schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> wenn ihr die schiffe rausgefunden habt dann schreibt sie bitte rein



kein problem ....
was ne Tour von Büsum angeht kannst du *hier *gucken oder auch *hier* .. . #h


----------



## Wulli (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

So, Leutz!



wie issas denn nu mit die Organisaschion hier? Wer fährt denn nu alles mit und wer nich? Will noch jemand bei mir mit fahren ( ich fahre auch nicht schneller als 230 - bestimmt - |supergri ) oder kannich irgend wo mit einsteigen? Nu sacht doch mal was!|motz: |director: :z 

oder hab ich irgendwas nich mitjekricht?

Grüße

Wulli


----------



## Stingray (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

@ Alle

Ja so langsam rückt das ganze näher. Und wir sollten unseren Treffpunkt fest machen. Also ich sage mal immer noch Macro markt Stellingen. Welche Uhrzeit ?

@ Wulli 

Wenn Du wo anders einsteigst, habe ich ein Problem :q .


So Ihr Makrelenangler, nun postet mal #h !!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Wulli (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> @ Alle
> 
> Ja so langsam rückt das ganze näher. Und wir sollten unseren Treffpunkt fest machen. Also ich sage mal immer noch Macro markt Stellingen. Welche Uhrzeit ?
> 
> ...


 

Moin,
Du hast mit Sicherheit kein Problem! Was ich ein mal gesagt habe gilt. Du fährst bei mir mit! Wenn noch jemand zusteigen möchte, es sind noch zwei Plätze frei! Ich kann auch unterwegs jemanden aufsammeln.

Also, wo ist Treffpunkt? Und wann? Und wo soll ich Dich aufsammeln?

Gruß
Wulli


----------



## HD4ever (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

hi @ all !!!
ich trau es mich fast nich zu sagen .... #t ... aber ich komme nicht mit ... :c
Frauchen hatte ne OP letzten Dienstag und sie wird bestimmt nicht fit sein bis zum 31.07. #d
Werde also familiären Pflichten nachgehen, statt ca. 57 Makrelen aus den Nordsee ziehen zu können .... 
Die 10 Plätze sind alle vorn zusammen im Bug auf mich reserviert (* Rupprecht *) ..... 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Laut Info von Dorsch888 gibt es an Bord keine Fischkisten !
In Büsum im Hafenbecken 2 ist aber irgedwie 50m vorm Kutter ne Fischhalle o.ä. - da kann man sich mit ner Fischkiste eindecken und sollte dieses dann bei der Rückkehr dort wieder ablegen !


----------



## Stingray (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

@ Jörg

Ach du Schande. Ich hoffe Sie ist auf dem weg der besserung ? Schade das Du nicht mit kommen kannst  . Du hast das ganze ja auch organisiert.
Makrelenkutter ohne Fischkisten |kopfkrat ? Was ist das denn für ein Service |kopfkrat ?


@ Wulli

Sonst treffen wir uns einfach bei Makro Markt in Stellingen. Wenn die anderen sich nicht melden. Ich war zwar noch nicht in Büsum, aber den Dampfer werden wir schon finden :q .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## HD4ever (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jörg
> 
> Ach du Schande. Ich hoffe Sie ist auf dem weg der besserung ? Schade das Du nicht mit kommen kannst  . Du hast das ganze ja auch organisiert.
> Makrelenkutter ohne Fischkisten |kopfkrat ? Was ist das denn für ein Service |kopfkrat ?



ja, wem sagst du das ....
echt ein sch.... Urlaub momentan .... #q
drück euch die Daumen das ihr Erfolg habt !
Hab ja schon diverse coole Bercihte hier im board über die Mini-Thune gelesen ... #6
keine Ahnung mit den Fischkisten ... sagte der Dorsch888 ... aber nun wißt ihr ja wo ihr welche findet !


----------



## Wulli (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Moin,


Ich hätte da jemanden, der einspringen würde, wenn also ein Platz frei wird, kann ich den besetzten, falls nicht schon vergeben.

können wir vielleicht mal eine aktuelle Leilnehmerliste hier einstellen? 

Makromarkt Stellingen ist O.K. Wann wir uns treffen, können wir ja noch beschnacken!

Wulli


----------



## HD4ever (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

versuch mal ne Teilnehmerliste zusammen zu stellen ....
Meinen frei gewordenen Platz bekommt nen Kumpel von Axel (H@mburg)
Teilenhmerliste :
*- Axel (H@mburg) + Schulze
- Dorsch888 + 3 Kollegen
- Wulli
- Stingray
- Jigrunner + 1 Kollegen

*Axel fährt mit Schulze und soweit ich weiß mit Jigrunner + seinem Kollege

kann euch nur viel Spaß / Erfolg wünschen ! #6


----------



## Jigrunner (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

@ HD4ever

PN an H@MBURG ist rausgegangen.
Na dann werden wir uns ja mal vieleicht auf der Bille sehen, diesmal klappt es ja leider nicht.

Gruß Jigrunner


----------



## HD4ever (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*



			
				Jigrunner schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann werden wir uns ja mal vieleicht auf der Bille sehen,



kriegen wir schon mal hin !!!  :m #6


----------



## Torskfisk (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Ich komm`zwar nicht mit, aber zum Thema Fischkisten: 
Vorgeschobener Grund? in Büsum werden die immer geklaut!
Hinter vorgehaltener Hand: Weißt du wie lange wir schrubben müssen um das sch....Makrelenblut von den Kisten zu kriegen??|kopfkrat 
Soviel zum Thema Service!!#q 

@ HD4ever
Gute Besserung an deine Frau |wavey:


----------



## H@MBURG (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

so , hab mich mal nen bischen mit Jigrunner auseinandergesetzt |bla:
ich fahre mit ihm meinem koleschen und seinem koleschen 
aus der ecke steilshoop zum macro markt !
lt. hd4ever soll der kutter um 7:00 ortszeit abheben |wavey: !!!
denke dann mal das wir so gegen 6:30 da sein sollte oder ?#c 
dat sind wohl so ca .130 km ! rechnen wir mal 1 1/2 std. fahrt |kopfkrat 
würde dann mal sagen treffen so 4-4:30 uhr !?#c 
bei makro markt aufm parkplatz !
irgentwelche einwände ?|uhoh:


----------



## H@MBURG (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

boah scheiss drogen !!!!!#q #q #q 
meinte natürlich jigrunner und nicht stingray !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#q 
sorry !!!!!


----------



## H@MBURG (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

hab das geändert ! hoffentlich ist das keinem aufgefallen !!!!!!!


----------



## Stingray (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

*4.30 Uhr Parkplatz Makro Markt Stellingen. *Das hört sich doch gut an. Ist das für alle OK ??? #h 

Wer wird denn eigentlich angerufen, wenn die Tour wegen Sturm abgesagt wird ??? |kopfkrat  Das ist ja auch noch sehr wichtig !!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## H@MBURG (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

*MS Blauort*Ansprechpartner: Egbert JasperLiegeort: BüsumTel.: (0481) 64343Fax: (0481) 5616



würde sagen einer ruft dort am samstag nochmal an oder ?|kopfkrat


----------



## Wulli (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> *4.30 Uhr Parkplatz Makro Markt Stellingen. *Das hört sich doch gut an. Ist das für alle OK ??? #h
> 
> Wer wird denn eigentlich angerufen, wenn die Tour wegen Sturm abgesagt wird ??? |kopfkrat Das ist ja auch noch sehr wichtig !!!
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 
Moin,

4.30 Uhr ist O.K. Liegt der Makro Markt direkt an der Ausfahrt Stellinen? Sorry, ist aber gar nicht meine Ecke!

Ich rufe auf jeden Fall vorher beim Kpt. an und frage, ob es los geht!

Wenn jemand was hört... das Board hat ja auch am Wochenende Betrieb!#6 

Bis jetzt steht im Wetterbericht, daß es am Sonntag schwachen bis mäßigen Wind aus Nordwest geben soll. Aber es ist auch von Gewittern die Rede. In gewitternähe soll der Wind dann auffrischen. Hoffen wir mal, daß sich die Gewitter auf den Süden beschränken. ich gebe allerdings auch nicht viel auf diese Langzeitvorhersagen, die jungs wissen ja manchmal nicht einmal, wie das Wetter gestern war:m !
Ansonsten sollte uns ja der ein oder andere Schauer nicht vom Angeln abhalten.

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## Stingray (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

@ Wulli


Aus welcher Ecke kommst Du denn nach Stellingen. Über die Autobahn oder die Kieler Straße ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Wulli (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> @ Wulli
> 
> 
> Aus welcher Ecke kommst Du denn nach Stellingen. Über die Autobahn oder die Kieler Straße ?
> ...


 
moin, Thomas

ich wohne in Duvenstedt und fahre somit in Schnelsen Nord auf die Autobahn. Dann würde ich eben in Stellingen wieder Abfahren.

Sind die Anderen denn auch gegen 4.30 da? 

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## Stingray (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

@ Wulli


Wenn Du Stellingen von der Autobahn kommst, rechts rum, über die Autobahn, 50 m auf der Rechten Seite ist Makro Markt. Ob die anderen kommen #c . Hat 
H@MBURG ja vorgeschlagen, aber sich noch nicht gemeldet #c . Wenn nicht, fahren wir los. Wir werden sie schon da treffen. Wenn das Wetter es zu läßt :c ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Wulli (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

@ Thomas:


Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall am Samstag genau über die Wetterverhältnisse informieren. Den Kpt. ruf ich auch an. Danach melde ich mich hier im AB noch einmal, und gebe den Stand der Dinge durch. Dann wird entschieden ob es los geht, oder nicht. Leider ist bis jetzt für Sonntag starker Wind vorausgesagt, aber wir werden sehen!

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## H@MBURG (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

:m Moinsen ,

also ich , stingray + 2  ( also wir 4 ! )|kopfkrat 

sind gegen 4:30 bei makro markt .|wavey: 

die anderen sechs|kopfkrat  !  denke ich doch dann mal auch .
wer ist denn noch "über " ?

wir sind 4 !


----------



## Wulli (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Moin,


die Anderen sind:

Jigrunner + 1 Kollege und
Dorsch888 + 3 Kollegen

Die werden sich schon melden.

Wulli


----------



## H@MBURG (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

:m Jigrunner und sein kolesche fährt bei mir mit !!!!|bla:


----------



## H@MBURG (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

BÜSUM Sonntag, 31.07. WETTER Höchsttemperatur 20 °C Tiefsttemperatur 15° (13°) WIND Tempo/Böen 30 / 41 km/h Windrichtung SWSONNESonnenscheindauer5 h 00 min Sonnenaufgang05:35 Sonnenuntergang21:24 NIEDERSCHLAGMenge1 - 3 l/qm Risiko47 % Luftfeuchtigkeit79 % hab das gerade ausm internet die vorhersage für sonntag |kopfkrat


----------



## Alexander (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Ich hab für nächste Woche Hochseeangeln von Büsum aus gebucht. Ich kann euch dann ein Bericht geben.


----------



## H@MBURG (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

@aleander 

#6 danke alexander !aber wir fahren doch schon diesen sonntag :m 
dann geben wir dir eben nen bericht ! ok ?#6


----------



## H@MBURG (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

meinte natürlich alexander !!!! #q   sorryyyyy


----------



## HD4ever (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

drück euch die Daumen Männers das ihr ordentlich Erfolg habt ... #6   :c


----------



## H@MBURG (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*



			
				H@MBURG schrieb:
			
		

> :m Moinsen ,
> 
> also ich , stingray + 2 ( also wir 4 ! )|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


#q Ich glaube meine drogen sind schlecht :v    !!!!1
habe schon wieder stigray mit jigrunner verwechselt !!#q  sorry  männers....:q


----------



## cockatrice77 (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Moin zusammen,

ich bin einer der drei Kollegen von Dorsch888 und auch am Wochenende dabei. Stefan kann leider momentan nicht selber antworten, da sein Rechner geschrottet ist. Aber er war letzte Woche los und sagte, dass 5.00 Uhr beim Makromarkt völlig ausreicht, da das Schiff erst um 7 Uhr abfährt und wir reservierte Plätze haben. Er war letzte Woche schon los (32 Fische) und meinte, dass man etwa 1 1/2 Stunden bis zum Schiff braucht. Dann sollte 5 Uhr auf jeden Fall ausreichend sein.

Ich komme übrigends nicht direkt zum Makromarkt, da ich in Elmshorn zusteigen würde. Dann kann ich noch ne 1/4 Stunde länger schlafen   . Außerdem liegt es ja direkt auf dem Weg nach Büsum an der A23.

Bis Sonntag
Christian


----------



## H@MBURG (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

@cockatrice77
länger schlafen |abgelehn !!!!!!!!  
ja ich denke mal , da wir hier ja nun schon gesagt haben 4:30 , das einfach mal so stehen lassen . und wer will kommt eben erst gegen 5 uhr . 
ansonsten für die 4: 30 er    " trinken wir eben noch nen käffchen !!!und quatschen nen bischen |bla: !
nochmal zur ausrüstung : was nehmt ihr jetzt auf jedenfall mit ? was ist eigentlich mit gummistiefeln ? oder sind die zu rutschig ?


			
				cockatrice77 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich bin einer der drei Kollegen von Dorsch888 und auch am Wochenende dabei. Stefan kann leider momentan nicht selber antworten, da sein Rechner geschrottet ist. Aber er war letzte Woche los und sagte, dass 5.00 Uhr beim Makromarkt völlig ausreicht, da das Schiff erst um 7 Uhr abfährt und wir reservierte Plätze haben. Er war letzte Woche schon los (32 Fische) und meinte, dass man etwa 1 1/2 Stunden bis zum Schiff braucht. Dann sollte 5 Uhr auf jeden Fall ausreichend sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## cockatrice77 (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Das mit dem Mitnehmen würde mich auch interessieren, da es für mich das erste mal ist. |rotwerden  |rotwerden 
Ich dachte so an ne Kühlbox mit genüdend Akkus, Gummistiefel, Tabletten gegen Seekrankheit, Angelgerödel, ...


----------



## Stingray (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Moin Moin 


Also Gummistiefel ( jedenfals mitnehmen), Rute/Rolle, Blei/Vorfächer,Messer, Digi !!!, Kühlbox mit Akkus, Tütten, Lappen, Regenzeug ? und |kopfkrat .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Wulli (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Moin, moin

ich habe gerade die Windvorhersage für Sonntag gelesen. #d 

Ich glaube wir können unser Gerraffel getrost im Keller lassen. Windstärke 7-8 Bft in Böen 9-10 Bft aus W-NW. Das ist harter Tobak und der Kaptain fährt mit Sicherheit nicht raus, wenn er einigermaßen normal im Kopp ist. 

Also das sieht nicht gut aus! Wenn die Vorhersage morgen noch steht, können wir das abblasen!

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## Stingray (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Also wieder nichts mit meiner ersten Makrele :c . Habe auch von einem Makrelenangler gehört, das 3 Tage vorher die Sonne scheinen soll, sonst sind die Schwärme so klein das der Kapitän sie kaum findet :c . Hat einer von Euch schon mal aus dem Fenster geguckt ? Alles Scheisedreck #q .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## H@MBURG (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Also wieder nichts mit meiner ersten Makrele :c . Habe auch von einem Makrelenangler gehört, das 3 Tage vorher die Sonne scheinen soll, sonst sind die Schwärme so klein das der Kapitän sie kaum findet :c . Hat einer von Euch schon mal aus dem Fenster geguckt ? Alles Scheisedreck #q .
> 
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 
wart mal ab !!!
habe heute morgen ne vorhersage gelesen  mit windstärke 6  und abfallend mittags 4-5 !
PS: ist das zu hefftig ?


----------



## cockatrice77 (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Ruft denn irgend jemand heute abend noch mal beim Captain an? Ne Info hier und vielleicht per Telefon wäre nicht schlecht.   

Ich hab auch beim deutschen Wetterdienst gerade gelesen, dass es 5-6 Windstärken geben soll. Ich befürchte da schon etwas  :v  :v 

Mal sehen, ob es heute abend neue Infos gibt.


----------



## cockatrice77 (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Moin zuammen,

ich habe gerade mit Dorsch888 telefoniert. Er war der Meinung, dass es bei dem Wetter keinen Sinn macht rauszufahren.   #c    5-6 Windstärken sind für uns zu viel. Wir wollen ja nicht die ganze Fahrt über Fische füttern. Insofern sind wir vier morgen nicht dabei.  :c  :c  :c  :c 

Die Frage ist, ob ihr fahren wollt. Meldet euch doch einfach noch mal kurzfristig. Ich werde auf jeden fall uns 4 heute gegen 18 Uhr beim Kapitän abmelden. Wenn noch mehr nicht fahren wollen, dann kann ich euch auch gerne mit abmelden. Dann müssen nicht alle dort anrufen.

Falls ihr euch doch traut, dann ein herzliches Petri und viele dicke Fische von mir.

Christian


----------



## Stingray (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Moin Moin


Wulli hat heute mit dem Kapitän teleniert. Es waren auf der Nordsee so 2 Windstärken. Er ruft Ihn aber um 17.30 Uhr noch mal an. Dann hat er die neusten Daten für morgen. Sollten es 5-6 Windstärken werden, sagen wir auch ab. Den bei dem geschaukel kann dann keiner mehr richtig Angeln. Also zwischen 17.30 und 18.00 Uhr werde ich oder Wulli sich hier noch mal melden. Dann wissen wir mehr.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Wulli (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

So, Leuteder Kpt. hat eben gesagt, es sind für morgen 5-6 Bft SW vorausgesagt. Er fährt, sofern es nicht heftiger wird morgen raus. Das ist mir persönlich zu unsicher. Wenn ich dann in Büsum bin, und der Kpt dann sagt, er fährt doch nicht, weil es mehr Wind wird, dann stehe ich da mit meinem angenähten Hals. Jede menge Sprit verdaddelt und kein Fisch! 
Ich habe ihm eben gesagt, dass ich nicht komme, und da? von Euch auch schon vier abgesagt haben. Er war sehr nett und hat gesagt, daß es kein Poblem ist, er hätte noch welche auf der Warteliste, die ruft er dann an.

Also, Makrelen ein andern mal. Was ist mit einem Ausgleich auf der Ostsee?

Wulli


----------



## Wulli (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Ich habe eben auf der Langeland 1  zwei Plätze reserviert. (Stingray und ich). Wer will kann sich ja anschließen. Bei Südwest Wind ist das auf der Ostsee nicht so heftig. der Kpt. sagte, dass noch reichlich Platz ist.


Gruß

Wulli


----------



## cockatrice77 (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

@ Wulli

Danke, dass du für uns vier gleich mit abgesagt hast. 

Meine Planung für morgen sieht leider schon anders aus. Meine bessere Hälfte kommt so auch noch ein wenig zu ihrem Recht. 

Bin aber schon ein wenig traurig, da ich euch gern persönlich kennengelernt hätte. Aber dann verschieben wir das eben auf ein anderes mal. 

Petri und viel Erfolg morgen!
Christian


----------



## Stingray (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*



			
				cockatrice77 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Wulli
> 
> Danke, dass du für uns vier gleich mit abgesagt hast.


 
Hat er nicht, sondern nur für Ihn und mich. Wir dachten Ihr habt selber abgesagt ? Finde es auch schade das die Tour nicht statt findet. Hatte mich schon auf meine erste Makrele gefreut. Na mal sehen, auf der Ostsee soll es ja nicht so heftig werden. Und irgend wann wird es auch was mit den Makrelen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## cockatrice77 (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

@ Stingray

Alles klar, dann rufe ich den Kpt noch mal schnell an.


----------



## H@MBURG (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

so nun ist es amtlich !!:c :c :c :c :c 

jigrunner sagt auch für mich und meinem koleschen ab.....
wir werden wohl nach trittau in nen forellen-puff fahren....
hoffe doch stark das wir alle das nochmal hinbekommen 
mit den makrelen :m


----------



## Jigrunner (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

So habe angerufen, aber die letzten 4 Plätze müßen wohl angenommen werden.

Das sagte mir die nette Dame am anderen Ende, die fand das garnicht gut das wir jetzt auch noch absagen.
Müßen nochmal Telef. H@MBURG
Jigrunner


----------



## Stingray (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Ja ! Schöne Schei.... #q . Währe bestimmt eine schöne Boardietour geworden.
Ich will meine erste Makrele :c . Nun gut, die großen Brüder habe ich ja schon gefangen :q . Nur halt die kleinen noch nicht. Na ja, beim nächsten mal.
Mal sehen was die Langeland 1 morgen so her gibt. Sollen ja auch schon Makrelen in der Ostsee gefangen worden sein |supergri .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## HD4ever (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

fährt also nun keiner ?


----------



## Wulli (1. August 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Moin,


also von uns ist gott sei Dank keiner gefahren! Wir waren mit der Langeland auf der Ostsee, und das war schon ziemlich anstrengend, bie dem Wetter. Unser Kapt. hat sich mit der Blauort in Verbindung gesetzt. Der Kpt der Blauort war zwar morgens rausgefahren, aber es konnte aufgrund des Wetters nicht geangelt werden, so waren sie dann um 11.00 wieder im sicheren Hafen. Wie gut, daß wir nicht nach Büsum gefahren sind. 
Auf der Nord- und Ostsee war gestern der Teufel los. Wenn man sich mal die Berichte der DGzRS anguckt: AUf der Nordsee ist ein Segler mit 11 Mann Besatzung aus akuter Seenot gerettet worden. 
Im Hafengebiet Travemünde ist ein Traditionssegler von einer Gewitterboe erfasst worden und mit einer unbekannten anzahl von Personen gekentert. Ob er gesunken ist, und ob es Verletzte gegeben hat konnte ich nicht mehr in Erfahrung bringen. Ich habe auf der Langeland Kanal 16 gehört, da ging ein Mayday von der Bremen Leitstelle ein. Ein Stena Carrier hat einen Notruf abgesetzt, weil er rote Raketen um Gebiet vor Travemünde gesichtet hatte. 
Also mit dem Wetter ist nicht zu spaßen.

Wulli


----------



## cockatrice77 (1. August 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Mir klingeln dabei immer noch die Worte der netten Dame in den Ohren, bei der ich für uns vier abgesagt habe. Wir fahren morgen auf jeden Fall raus. Absagen wegen schlechten Wetters ist nicht. Ich solle bloß nicht versuchen, mich bei denen noch einmal anzumelden. Man würde auf meine Anwesenheit auch zukünftig gerne verzichten. Und das bei vorhergesagten Windstärken von 5-6 und See um 2 Meter (vom Deutschen Wetterdienst). Wir wollten ja nicht absagen, weil wir doch keinen Bock hatten oder weil es vielleicht regnen könnte...  #c 
Natürlich kann man nie wissen, wie das Wetter wirklich wird. Aber bei 1,5-2 Meter See habe ich im Bug keine Chance auch nur meine Angel festzuhalten. Ich brauche dann beide Hände für die Reling  :v  :v . 
Ich kann auch verstehen, dass Eigner und Crew davon leben und daher rausfahren, sofern die See es zulässt. Und sicher wird auch kein Kpt. seine Kunden in Gefahr bringen, aber man sieht mal wieder, dass die technischen Möglichkeiten eines Schiffes es auch erlauben rauszufahren, wenn angeln nicht mehr möglich ist. Dieser Konflikt führt dann leider auch zu solchen Unstimmigkeiten zwischen beiden Seiten wie bei mir.
Schade, dass die nette Dame nicht wirklich kompromissbereit in der Situation war. Wie es sich gezeigt hat, war unsere Absage volkommen richtig. 
Naja, dann werde ich mir nächstes mal ein anderes Schiff aussuchen (müssen). 
Was mich allerdings noch interessiert. Weiß einer von euch, ob es das Geld zurück gab?

Petri
Christian


----------



## H@MBURG (1. August 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

@cokatrice77

also von uns hat ja keiner vorher bezahlt !
 da haben wir ja mal glück gehabt  !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H@MBURG (1. August 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

jigrunner und ich ( + 2 koleschen ) waren noch im forellen- Puff ....
war zwar auch nicht dr Kracher , hat aber spass gemacht ...
konnte wenigstens den jigrunner mal kennen lernen .....


----------



## cockatrice77 (1. August 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Naja, bezahlt haben wir ja vorher auch nicht. Aber dennoch würde es mich interessieren.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## HD4ever (1. August 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Also mit dem Wetter ist nicht zu spaßen.



man - ist je echt gut das es so viele Experten gibt :m
würde mich nicht wundern wenn es nur eine proforma-Ausfahrt war damit das Geld eingesackt werden kann ... |kopfkrat #c
denn der Kpt. wird wohl besser als alle anderen gewußt haben was da auf den Kutter zukommt ...


----------



## Blauortsand (2. August 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

Würde ich mal nicht sagen, dass es eine proformatour war um Geld einzusacken.
Ich habe auf der Blauort schon viele Ausfahrten gemacht wo es Wind- und Wellentechnisch an der Grenze war manche wurden abgebrochen wenn es zu heftig wurde bei anderen beruhigte sich das Wetter oftmals noch und angeln war dann möglich - gerade etwas im Schutz von helgoland oder in Winabdeckung anderer inseln ließ es sich teilweise noch recht gut fischen! Habe auch am Tag vor der Tour diverse wetterdienste beobachtet, da ich auch auf die Ostsee rausgefahren bin am Sonntag und diese waren sehr unterschiedlich aber die meisten sagten 5-6 und in Böen 7 durch - normalerweise läßt sich dann schon noch fischen dass das den tag dann doch noch was hochging - Pech gehabt hätte aber durchaus auch anders kommen können da auch die besten wetterdienste dass nicht immer meiner Erfahrung nach vorraussagen können!
Wenn Touren abgebrochen wurden dann habe ich bislang immer einen gutschein für eine Freifahrt bekommen - dass noch mal zur angeblichen Abzockerei!
Was ich echt nicht leiden kann ist wenn Leute absagen oder einfach nicht kommen da sie meinen das wetter wäre zu schlecht!!! Ich habe mal auf der Blauort gebucht und eine gruppe von 20 leuten kam nicht als dann die kontaktperson angerufen wurde um 8.00h wo sie dann blieben wurde gesagt, dass die Gruppe am Abend vorher beschlossen hatte aufgrund des wetters nicht zu fahren - der Skipper ist dann trotzdem mit 8 Anglern rausgefahren obwohl sich das gewiß nicht rechnet und wir haben im Windschatten von Aero gefangen wie blöde und auch länger gefischt da wir aufgrund des wartens später raus sind!
Generell beobachte ich in den letzten Jahren, dass es immer mehr wird mit Absagen kurz vor einem Törn oder auch einfachem Nichterscheinen wenn das so weitergeht, dann wird das Irgendwann so sein, dass man wahrscheinlich im Vorraus überweisen muß könnte ich mir vorstellen und das würde ja für alle Seiten noch stressiger ich hoffe dass das nie soweit kommt!
Ich war auch am Sonntag draußen und war aufjedenfall zufrieden wahrscheinlich hätte es etwas mehr gegeben bei günstigeren Bedingungen aber jeder hatte seine Fische und es ließ sich fischen ist halt so beim angeln dass man auch mal mit ungünstigen Bedingungen zurechtkommen muß!
Ne Garantie auf 2-3 aus Südwest gibt es halt nicht und wenn man dass so will dann muß man halt spontan versuchen am Abend vorher zu buchen wenn man Zeit dafür hat und die Prognosen passen (hoffentlich irren sie dann nicht) ansonsten sollte man vielleicht doch lieber am See ansitzen und nicht Plätze blockieren und kurz vorher absagen.


----------



## Wulli (2. August 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

@ Blauortsand:

Moin, 
ich weiß gar nicht, warum Du hier so "auf den Busch klopfst!" Meine Entscheidung nicht auf die Nordsee zu fahren, war meine eigene. Diese basierte auf ausgiebigen Beobachtungen verschiedener Wetterdienste (einschließlich der dänischen). Wenn Du diese kurzfristigen Absagen nicht verstehen kannst, bitte, dann fahr Du doch von Hamburg nach Büsum, um dann wieder nach Hause zu fahren! Ich nicht. Meine Wetterkenntnis reicht sicherlich nicht so weit, wie die des Kpt. Aber ein bischen kenne ich mich da nun aus. Und meine Entscheidung ist mir nicht leicht gefallen. 
Die Kpt. haben das Berufsrisiko, daß das Wetter schlecht wird und die Leute absagen. Wenn einer absagt, weil er einfach keien Lust mehr hat, O.K., dann ist Deine Kritik gerechtfertigt, aber nicht wenn jemand, so wie Stingray und ich, aus Sicherheitsgründen seine Reservierung zurückzieht. Bei 6-7 bft. macht das Angeln einfach keinen Sinn mehr und Spaß macht es auch nicht. 
Ich habe bereits zwei Tage vorher mit dem Kpt. telefoniert, der sagte zu mir ich solle bis zum Vorabend warten und noch einmal anrufen. Das habe ich getan. er sagte bei 5-6Bft fährt er "wahrscheinlich" noch raus. Das reicht mir einfach nicht! Ich muß für die lange Tour wissen ob es los geht.

Ich habe ich mit dem Kpt. der Langeland unterhalten, und bei ihm haben am Sonntag auch viele abgesagt, aber er sagte auch, daß das Berufsrisiko sei. Trotzdem könnte er den Wetterdiensten manchmal in den Ars** treten. 

Im Nachhinein kann ich nur sagen, daß Stingray`s und meine Entscheidung richtig war. Und das nächste mal würde ich das Gleiche wieder tun. Sicherheit geht vor.

Wulli


----------



## cockatrice77 (2. August 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

@ Wulli

 |good: 

genau so ging es mir auch!

@ Blauortsand

Wenn das deine Meinung ist - ok. Ich hab halt ne andere (siehe mein und Wullis posting).
Leichtgefallen ist mir die Absage auch nicht. Sie war aber immerhin so rechtzeitig, dass noch Leute von der Warteliste angerufen werden konnten. Einfach nicht kommen ist nicht mein Stil und finde ich auch völlig daneben.

Christian


----------



## Louis (2. August 2005)

*AW: boardietour n.Büsum zum Makrelenangeln ?!*

@Wulli
@all


Ich finde nicht, dass Blauortsand aufn Busch klopft. So eine Kutterausfahrt  bei der heute gängigen Praxis hat immer ein Risiko für beide. Den Käptn und die Teilnehmer. Was Blauortsand sagen will ist, das die Entscheidung, ob rausgefahren wird doer nicht, der Kapitän trifft. Und zwar am Tag der Ausfahrt. Notfalls sogar in der Minute vor dem Ablegen. Und es gehört meiner Meinung nach einfach dazu, Anzureisen und vor Ort die Entscheidung zu treffen. Das verlangt die Fairnes gegenüber den Kapitänen. Genauso erwarte ich aber auch, dass die Kapitäne Ihre Verantwortung gegenüber Mensch und Material wahrnehmen und nicht der Versuchung erliegen, reinen Profit zu machen. 

Guckt Euch Eure Vertragspartner an, macht Eure Erfahrungen und entscheidet, wem Ihr vertraut und mit wem Ihr rausfahrt und mit wem nicht.


Gruß


Louis


----------

